# Lure Craft polysil expoxy paint.



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Has about tried Lure Craft's Poly sil clear coat. There poly sil is a epoxy paint. I have seen a lot of talk about this other clear coat EX I think 70 . I was wondering if anybody has tried both paints.


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry I meant , has any tried Poly sil for a clear coat and if so does it compare with E-Tex.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Haven't tried it yet, John. Where can you buy it?


----------



## Bladecrazy (Nov 26, 2004)

Lurecraft.com

It is called poly-sil. The bottle says to mix 4 parts A (clear paint) to 1 part B (Catalyst) , I have found it stronger to mix 4 parts A to 2 parts B. No thinning needed, or waiting time to use. I have been using this paint on my new Pulse blade baits and pleased with the results. It is priced high. I wouldn't mind finding a cheaper clearcoat that has the same results as lure craft paint.


----------

